# Hedwig is scared of his toys ...



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

He won't even stand on the basketball hoop at all ... he actually ran to me to pick him up and then stayed on my shoulder for an hour or so just looking at it. What could I do to help him to not be afraid of it? He does seem to be pretty timid of every thing ... like when I study he is scared of my school books. Although he has gotten better ... today he even made beak contact with the dreaded text book.  I'm trying my best to get him accostomed to the majority of the house little by little, but where I don't scare him. I'm just really not sure how to encourage him to try these new things without being scared so that he wants to do and isn't forced ... because I don't think that would help Hedwig out at all. Thanks for reading.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would keep the toy away from the cage but in sight of Hedwig for a few days and slowly more it closer until it is right outside of the cage. Once he seems to be ok with it, you can then move the toy inside of his cage. You can also play with them infront of him to show him what fun they are, I know I like new toys  Hope this helps


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

When you do start moving it closer hang some millet on it. That's bound to make it look appealing!


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I just got Lola some new toys and was very excited to see how she liked them and it's been days and she hasn't gone near hers either. I'm just hoping if they are there long enough she will finally become curious and check them out...


----------

